# Audi S4 or 330D BMW?



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

*What should I buy?*​
Audi S41846.15%BMW 330D2153.85%


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

as above I am looking around on the net for cars for sale and wanted some advice.

Several options available on RS246.com and other forums, but what should I be looking for to get the best car for the money.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

There are usually plenty on Pistonheads to choose from, recently there was a full MTM converted 2.7 Bi-Turbo for around Â£10k


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lee - there's a great thread on the Tyresmoke forum about the S4.

For that money, you're only going to get the B5 variant, but if you can find a good one, then go for it.

They're tight in the back though - more so than our (B6) versions.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kell said:


> Lee - there's a great thread on the Tyresmoke forum about the S4.
> 
> For that money, you're only going to get the B5 variant, but if you can find a good one, then go for it.
> 
> They're tight in the back though - more so than our (B6) versions.


Cheers Kell!

Have got the link for the thread?

Too tight for kids in the avant? What is the boot space like?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Too tight for kids in the avant? What is the boot space like?


Boot space is obviously ok, but it's not a spacious car for rear passengers.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Too tight for kids in the avant? What is the boot space like?
> ...


What about for kids in car seats?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Here you go:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/147125.htm

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/123660.htm

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/126675.htm


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for that!

Does anyone no the years and the when the fracelifts happened i.e B5 to B6 etc etc?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

B5 to B6 happened on a Y reg for the saloon and AFAIK, there were no Avants until a 51 plate.

But you can differentiate the two easily as the B6 S4 always came with the 4.2 V8, while the B5 had the 2.7 V6.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Better home for your money ?

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/133262.htm


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> What about for kids in car seats?


How the **** would I know?  Seriously, I'd think it would be fine. Don't know when Isofix became popular though.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > What about for kids in car seats?
> ...


clive ,you can always come and test run my two! if I can sit in the front for a while


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jbell said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/147125.htm
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/123660.htm
> ...


I like the black one Lee, and its only in Oxford.
See you over on RS246 then 8) .


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Agree the black one looks good if you can stretch / knock him down a bit


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Personally I like the link to the 330D more.

However, Having done a search around my local area, there seems to be a lot more for your money or rather much less mileage than the ones on PH.

S4s around Wycombe


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can the 330D be modded as easily and as well as the Audi?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Clive and/or W7PMC could tell you about their experiences at DMS.

I've been hankering for a 330D for a while, but the one thing I've found is that it's worth spending more to get the revised engine which came in (IIRC) on a 53 plate.

Like you, I can't stretch to doing that at the minute and don't really want to buy another car with starship mileage - however well it will take it.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What do you consider starship mileage, I thought these engines could go on for miles and miles?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Can the 330D be modded as easily and as well as the Audi?


I had a B4 S4 2.7 saloon. It was a nice car - if not a little 'wooden' for want of a better decription.

And the answer is 'yes'. A 330d with 250-260hp and 400ft/lbs will be every bit as quick as a 320hp 300 ft/ibs MTM S4. Except to the fuel stations..

More rear foot leg room in 330. 
Usual Audi interior qualities apply to A4.

Usual BMW steering, handling, ride and braking qualities apply.

A4 avant and BMW e46 Touring have about same rear load capabilities. The split opening rear window/tailgate on BMW is a useful feature.

Problems?

S4 production was delayed due to cracking on cast iron exhaust manifolds on V6s at higher mileages. Cars running higher boosts and resultant exhaust temps may be affected in later life. Worth an expert inspection...

Hard used quattros can have more than usual clutch slip on hard take off.

E46s bushes can wear at 75K miles. Not a major job, but unchecked can have knock on to rest of suspension.
.

As for A4 hard used cars can exhibit some clutch slip and diff 'knock'

Easily spotted during a spirited test drive.... :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for that Gary, very informative!

Although now I am in much more of a dilema than before!! :lol Perhaps I should run a poll!

I really missed the quattro I had in my TT, what is handling like in the BWM?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Thanks for that Gary, very informative!
> 
> Although now I am in much more of a dilema than before!! :lol Perhaps I should run a poll!
> 
> I really missed the quattro I had in my TT, what is handling like in the BWM?


It handles just like a well sorted RWD chassis should....neutral, some understeer, then you can feel the rear outside load up if you push it. Will oversteer if you switch out DSC and cane it.

Audi will understeer, then understeer some more - but you do have nice traction out of greasy junctions and wet tight uphill bends. The S4 is a competant handler, the BMW with sport suspension is a good handler.

Really depends what you are used to and what your preference is.

But my view is that everyone who has grown up with powerful FWD cars and turbo 4*4, should at some point run a sporty RWD car. BMW is a good place to start.

On safety, there is much said about safety of quattro etc, which I think is largely spurious. I believe that safety lies with the drivers responsibility levels and not the chassis configuration.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I've been hankering for a 330D for a while, but the one thing I've found is that it's worth spending more to get the revised engine which came in (IIRC) on a 53 plate.


Just for information (rather than trying to be pedantic) it was 03. My car was delivered in early July, I think anything built after May was the 204hp engine (vs previous 184hp).

March 03's would certainly be the older engine.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hankering for a 330D for a while, but the one thing I've found is that it's worth spending more to get the revised engine which came in (IIRC) on a 53 plate.
> ...


Looking back, I think I might have been told that and figured that the best way to guarantee getting the newer engine was to look at >53 plate.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


My first one was a 03, manufactured in Spring 03.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


That doesn't help unless you tell us which engine it had.

:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


It had a six speed gearbox.

2003 production week 13.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=car+330d&start=0


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

330Ds are great cars, had one in estorial blue... love it. solid build quality and good all round balance between performance and economy.

Got 600 miles off one tank just after a service was amazed!  (* was motorway journey though)

I guess if you go for the s4 you would probably have the performance edge, but the economy figures would no doubt drop!

Just my 2pence. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you could live with the dreadfully naff BMW interior, it must surely be a good proposition.

My problem is, I couldn't... :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Have to agree that interior is probably one area where BMW let themselves down, does tend to date the car quite a lot!

but they made up for it in the way the outside looked! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sandhua1978 said:


> Have to agree that interior is probably one area where BMW let themselves down, does tend to date the car quite a lot!
> 
> but they made up for it in the way the outside looked! 8)


Unfortunately I do my mileage sitting in the driver's seat, not admiring it from outside...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree that interior is probably one area where BMW let themselves down, does tend to date the car quite a lot!
> ...


True, But personally the comfort of the seats and the performance from the engine made up for how drab the interior looked for me!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd go for the 330d. If budget is tight and you are going for a higher mileage - then the 330d would be a good bet.

The interior is naffer, but IMO in almost every other respect the BMW equals or betters an S4 - and will save you some money too. (Don't get me wrong I'm a big Audi fan - but have a lot a respect for the 330d)

Would try for the Sport guise if poss though rather than SE (if the $$ allow).


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys, this forum really is worth it's weight in gold!!

Hasn't really helped as I really love the S4 quattro but my head rather than my heart is thinking of the 330d now.

The poll hasn't helped either, what's a man to do!! :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> The poll hasn't helped either, what's a man to do!! :?


Test drive...it will probably make your mind up.

Also, get a proper look at the rear of the S4. I remember being a passenger in Thorney's RS4 and when I was looking around noticed that the back of his seat was almost touching the front of the seats in the back. :?

I was actually shocked at how little room there was. He would be taller than you, but he wasn't really tall.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Lee, drop me a line if you want a look at our 330d tourer.

Can't find your phone number.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> Lee, drop me a line if you want a look at our 330d tourer.
> 
> Can't find your phone number.


Gavin - I may pop over some time if that's OK. Thinking about a mid life tweak.. :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

garyc said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Lee, drop me a line if you want a look at our 330d tourer.
> ...


I'm going over one night next week if your available, so we can all  meet together?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Seeing as you will all be fairly local, if you guys fancy a casual chinwag about motors over a pint (of squash) in a local boozer, give me a shout and I'll drive over..


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds good Kev, let's arrange something, when are you all free?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Kell said:


> Also, get a proper look at the rear of the S4. I remember being a passenger in Thorney's RS4 and when I was looking around noticed that the back of his seat was almost touching the front of the seats in the back. :?
> 
> I was actually shocked at how little room there was. He would be taller than you, but he wasn't really tall.


Isnt that because of the bucket seats they fit in the RS4?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Early doors Thurs? Got Wellinbro during day.

EDIT: DOH - now got to be in Sheffield thurs pm. :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Also, get a proper look at the rear of the S4. I remember being a passenger in Thorney's RS4 and when I was looking around noticed that the back of his seat was almost touching the front of the seats in the back. :?
> ...


Not sure - this is an old RS4 we're talking about. I don't think they were buckets so much as just sports seats. :?

Might be wrong of course.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


I am around all week this week (for a change).


----------

